# 3 speed autotrans dying?



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

Alright, I know next to nothing about automatics, haven't owned one for any length of time...
only had the Q a few months, spent most of it getting stuff fixed to pass inspection. so I've put maybe 300 mi on it since I bought it. Until today the trans has been fine, no funny noises, no slipping, smooth shifts. Vibrates a bit at idle in drive when the engine is cold, I think that's expected though(brand new B6 passat automatic I test drove vibrated at idle in drive too) 
Any hoo, out of the blue 45MPH I let off on the gas to slow down and go around a cop on a local road and as it got down to 25-30ish it downshifted really hard... didn't do it again all the way home, figured I should just send it to my mechanic to make sure, have to drop it off this week for something else any how, before I drive it to work again. My work commute is 30mi one way so... 
Alright, few hours later I make a quick run to the store, mile or so away. on a little hill deaccelerating again and BANG! into 2nt







f' the store I went back home... it was shifting fine after that, but there's a loose rattly sound, it's faint, but doesn't sound happy








goes to the shop Tuesday, wonder if there is any hope?


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

I only drive stick, so I can't help you out on advice. But good luck!
I assume you checked fluid level?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (moonstation 2000)*

didn't see a dipstick for the trans, nothing obvious when looking at night any how.


----------



## B2Coupe (May 15, 2003)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

Sounds like it's not too happy. I wish I'd grabbed the good auto tranny from the guy I got my coupe from in Portland. Maybe he still has it or knows where it is... Let me see if I can get in touch with him. 
Other than that I'd say do the manual tranny swap. The VW Fox 4-speed is bullet proof and actually is fun to drive. Geared well all the way around, I think.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (B2Coupe)*

if it does need a new trans (should know mid week) than you'll see a part out thread appear.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

I got dibs on the whole thing if you want to get out from under it....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I have a lot to get out from under on this one.








Still hoping it's something silly and minor.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

drove it to the shop an hour ago, shifted smooth like buttah. 








if it checks out I'm picking up some redline D4 ATF this weekend and filter kit and changing the ATF and transaxle fluid.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

Fingers crossed for just a fluid and filter change fixing it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

leaking transaxle seal.







going to flush it and put in redline fluid on both sides than run it till it dies. At least I got a good deal on the redline, won't be here till just before Christmas tho.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

Sweet! And when it does die, hopefully years from now...you can drop it off at my place!








Glad to hear it's not catastrophic.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Or I sell the Fuego and get a QSW parts car to steal the drive train off of.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

Well, it would be a heck of a lot of work to make a non-syncro a syncro..different floors and everything. Better to find a running one. I'm still looking for one that's clean.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Well, it would be a heck of a lot of work to make a non-syncro a syncro..different floors and everything. Better to find a running one. I'm still looking for one that's clean.

DOH! I had been hoping it was like the B3 wagons, all bolt on.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3 speed autotrans dying? (InSaNeBoY)*

ATF arrived Friday and we got it in today. old stuff was clean and red still, so not much had gotten in if any. no metal in the pan and filter was clean. that's the good news.
Bad news, there was basically no oil in the transaxle.







it's been refilled with the redline fluid, hopefully I caught it before any major damage was done.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Did the oil Leak out of the transaxle???? Bad side shaft seals?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Did the oil Leak out of the transaxle???? Bad side shaft seals?

hard to tell, 20 some odd years of crud all over it, hosed it off and I'm going to drive it for a bit than we'll get 'er back up on the lift to see where the level is, and the location of any leaks. 
Drove to work today, that loose rattly sound is gone and it's shifting smooth as can be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

Now final drive gears are whining loudly. Tried an oil flush(with more redline D4 ATF) no good, so it's going to get a heavier weight dino gear oil today, since we found no signs of mixing. 
As far as the leak goes, seals seem to be ok, most likely just a slow seeping leak. Over 500 miles and the oil level was still good. SO if the heavyweaght oil works for the final drive I'll check the oil level in 5,000 miles or so to see if it's dropped. 
if not, does anyone have a good transaxle laying around?


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

a little quieter with heavier gear oil. Mechanic said we should 'call its bluff' and just drive it and see what happens. He'll check the trans oil regularly for me and see what happens.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

was so far so good... it had been running great, but now 1st gear is making noise.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (InSaNeBoY)*

so... autobox spewed all it's fluid out 1/4 mile from my house to the shop it stopped shifting







My mechanic is the man though, got a call 2hrs later and he may have already found a donor. I'll find out for sure next week sometime...


----------

